# Table Safety?



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Friends. I joined this forum to gather information on making my own router table.It's certainly a good place to learn all aspects concerning routing.I have used a router free hand for more years than I care to remember.Just one thing has stopped me in the past from going down the table route.That is what my old Dad used to say "Forget table saws,router tables and the like,just hold electrical tools with both hands and you are more likely to keep your fingers".Even today I still think he could well be right!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Tom;
That saying could go both ways. I know people that have been hurt by Skilsaws & nail guns, & hand held routers. The secret to keeping your fingers is stay alert & follow basic safety guidelines for the tool & job you are doing with it, both table mounted & hand held.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, your father sounds like one of the old time, common sense, guys. The router, or any other power tool, is very dangerous if not used safely. The operative word there is "safely". However, after having said that, the table mounted router is no more dangerous than a hand held router or a table saw. The key is to observe all safety rules and always have a clear mind as to the operation you are about to perform. The first time you lapse on safety precautions is probably when the tool will jump up and grab you. You don't have to fear the tool, but you do have to respect it's danger to your well being when you use it.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

And even then you, your project or your tool can be hurt. The best you can hope for is to be diligent, (lucid, alert and undistracted), keep your tool in good working order and your work space clean and free of obstacles.

When I go in my shop I close and lock the door, too many times in the past one or both of my kids came running in while I was operating. They're all grown up now but the habit remains.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Tom. Glad to have ya.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. 

You can read my post here a couple of months ago "The one post I never wanted to make”. I don't think it matters if it is hand held or mounted, in my shop if it makes noise I respect it! When it happens it happens fast and the consequences are forever. Always respect the potential danger in every tool. 

I still use the shop and will continue to I enjoy it, I am just cautious and try to incorporate all the safety devices I can, especially the one between my ears. If one remote doubt enters your mind regarding a task stop, and see how it can be done safer.


----------



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you all for welcoming me to the forum.I appreciate your good advice concerning workshop safety.But at the end of the day right or wrong I still think it is safer to use hand held tools than benches.I realize you can have accidents with hand tools,but the odds suddenly go up when you start using powerful bench mounted tools.A bit like driving a car really.You can have accidents at 30 mph. but at 90 mph they are going to be more serious.
Hi. Jerry. Yes I read your post about your accident,glad it was not any worse.It did make me think,if that can happen to a guy like you with bags of experience it tells me that it's a dangerous practice to use a table router.So I shall stick with what I know,if I am handicapped by not using a table well tlife. hats


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Always make time to check your tools and setup. Never rush!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

My grand dad used to tell me, "double check your double check". You may spot something that you've missed. Accidents usually happen when one is distracted, not feeling well, tired. It's far better to take the time and NOT rush through a job or attempt to cut corners to achieve the finished project. 

The key is, stay safe and do what's comfortable for you. Accidents do happen and they happen for a reason. Doesn't matter rather it's a power tool, hand tool or a bench tool. Rushing and the lack of concentration is what will "bite" you. No one should be or feel pressured into doing something this way or that way because it's a "concensus". You do what feels right for you. 

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim..

sounds like your set on doing things the way ya know how to do em..and if thats what works for you,,, THATS COOL...

if you do decide to move onto different styles, equipment or techniques follow the rules for safety and application. Spend some time with someone who has the experience to show you the "how to's" if at all possible..


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Tim, Welcome to the Router Forum. Your Dad has certainly imparted wisdom to you. Have you considered the use of skis as an alternative to the router table? Other than that statement, I have little to add to what has already been said. The most important part of the router operation is a clear, undistracted mind, as jlord and Ghidrah have already explicitly stated and all others have implicitly stated, and no doubt you already know.


----------



## Ernie_421 (Feb 15, 2009)

*re:table safety*

Hi Tim, good luck with the table. One of these days I'm going to attempt to do the same. In the meantime, keep your fingers!


----------



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

Well thanks again for all your help and advice.When the weather gets warmer and I can use my workshop again I will have another look at making a router table.
Tom,I have a few jigs and what-knots,but to be honest I am not really sure what Skis are,is this another name for a sled?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of some router ski setups. Skiis support the router above (or on) the work, preventing tipping of the router while working.


----------



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi.Jim.Thank you for your showing me you router ski set-up,the photos were really good .I have never thought of doing it that way.What I like about your skis is that I could make them with stuff I have lying about in the shop,so I don't have to spend any dosh!Nice workshop you have there Jim.I feel a bit guilty now not using mine because its 0 degrees,which is probable warm compered to your temperatures.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It is right around 0C here the last few days.. and yes, all you need to purchase is some all-thread, nuts and washers for a few bucks, collect some scrap and off you go! MDF is probably the easiest to work with, if you have some of it lying around.

I'll confess up front that only the first three were mine / of my shop. The others were ones other members posted that I'd archived when I was first thinking of building some.


----------



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

O.degrees Centigrade? I suppose Jim that's about as high as you can go when you live in an igloo!
lol


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*My Skis*



BigJimAK said:


> Here's a few pictures of some router ski setups. Skiis support the router above (or on) the work, preventing tipping of the router while working.


You forgot a picture of my skis Jim.:haha::jester::dance3:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tim Wood said:


> O.degrees Centigrade? I suppose Jim that's about as high as you can go when you live in an igloo!
> lol


Naw, Tim... Not any more. With the galizzions of petrobucks around here we've just gone to installing refrigeration systems in our walls, where you use insulation... 

We also have hot water, although instead of cold water in our pipes, its champagne. It's amazing how much champagne some people can drink and still mush the dogs home from the bar.. as long as the lead dog doesn't get into the suds!

The dogs really like to pull the sled... the only one who complains is the dog with "light duty", who has to wag its tail constantly to keep the headlights working. They kinda *like* the *tail* lights though! It's gotten tougher though, with the new safety laws. It takes a lot of work to train them to step in unison so the emergency flashers work properly... and don't even *ask* about the emergency air bags!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> You forgot a picture of my skis Jim.:haha::jester::dance3:


I really like your skis, Dr. Zook


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Doc looks like your ready for some hard packed snow sking there. lol Too funny I like it though.


----------



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

A great reply to a poor joke Jim.Glad to see you have a sense of humour!A few years ago I got thrown off a model ship forum for a joke like that.
Have a look at this Jim you might have heard it before.Sorry I can't do links yet.It was only a nice tour of Alaska backed by Johnny Horton.

I like the ski picture Dr.Zook.It brings to mind my routing skills,which seem to be going downhill fast.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr.Zook said:


> You forgot a picture of my skis Jim.:haha::jester::dance3:


Hey Doc.. is that Klister I see on the bottoms? Seems like it would make 'em stick to the table? Hmm.. good if you need to route a taper.. uphill though!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Naw, Tim.. if you lose your sense of humor around here, you're lost.. or shark bait! <g>




Tim Wood said:


> A great reply to a poor joke Jim.Glad to see you have a sense of humour!A few years ago I got thrown off a model ship forum for a joke like that.
> Have a look at this Jim you might have heard it before.Sorry I can't do links yet.It was only a nice tour of Alaska backed by Johnny Horton.
> 
> I like the ski picture Dr.Zook.It brings to mind my routing skills,which seem to be going downhill fast.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Naw, Tim... Not any more. With the galizzions of petrobucks around here we've just gone to installing refrigeration systems in our walls, where you use insulation...
> 
> We also have hot water, although instead of cold water in our pipes, its champagne. It's amazing how much champagne some people can drink and still mush the dogs home from the bar.. as long as the lead dog doesn't get into the suds!
> 
> The dogs really like to pull the sled... the only one who complains is the dog with "light duty", who has to wag its tail constantly to keep the headlights working. They kinda *like* the *tail* lights though! It's gotten tougher though, with the new safety laws. It takes a lot of work to train them to step in unison so the emergency flashers work properly... and don't even *ask* about the emergency air bags!






Omg I laughed so hard I cryed. that was great.. You must have em equiped with 4 paw power. Reminds me..... I need to do some repairs after all the earthquakes:sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------

